# 3 day Facebook ban



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2016)

I have had several Facebook bans but this one is ridiculous!

I made this comment on a post and received a 3 day ban from posting on FB: _?I can?t wait for the black guy and his tranny wife to vacate the white house?._

While that may be offensive to some I did not use any names, titles, etc. nor did I threaten or insult anyone personally. This is where our free speech is going in this fucking country.


----------



## charley (Dec 2, 2016)

... prince, you do know that there's nobody here  .......     ...


----------



## SheriV (Dec 2, 2016)

What charley said


----------



## charley (Dec 3, 2016)

SheriV said:


> What charley said




....     ..


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 3, 2016)

someone say tranny?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2016)

charley said:


> ... prince, you do know that there's nobody here  .......     ...



you are nobody?


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 4, 2016)

charley said:


> ... prince, you do know that there's nobody here  .......     ...


damn Charles, you take it so personal


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince said:


> you are nobody?


----------



## newswire (Dec 4, 2016)

Protection of free speech in the 1st amendment is protection from the the government censoring/punishing you. Facebook is s private company - mark z can do whatever he wants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 4, 2016)

newswire said:


> Protection of free speech in the 1st amendment is protection from the the government censoring/punishing you. Facebook is s private company - mark z can do whatever he wants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



... prince , is that your gimmick ??    newswire ???       ...


----------



## charley (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince said:


> you are nobody?


----------



## charley (Dec 4, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> damn Charles, you take it so personal



    ...  since prince got banned from facebook we'll be seeing more of him ...   for 3 days...  ....    ..


----------



## charley (Dec 4, 2016)

Prince said:


> I have had several Facebook bans but this one is ridiculous!
> 
> I made this comment on a post and received a 3 day ban from posting on FB: _?I can?t wait for the black guy and his tranny wife to vacate the white house?._
> 
> While that may be offensive to some I did not use any names, titles, etc. nor did I threaten or insult anyone personally. This is where our free speech is going in this fucking country.




... I do believe that facebook did not respect your right to freedom of speech....I feel that we should be able to say whatever we want, after all it is America...


----------



## BadGas (Dec 4, 2016)

Bro.. FB completely sold out a while back. More recently, "they" forced the owner of FB to issue a public apology for not doing a better job censoring the "fake news".. And that FB will crackdown and do a much better job from now on.. lmao.. *Fucking traitor.* 

Let's hope the "new guy, with his super-model wife" puts an end to these assholes that run all of social media.

I still find it weird that Trumps wife re-used a Michelle Obama speech during the lead up to the election 



Prince said:


> I have had several Facebook bans but this one is ridiculous!
> 
> I made this comment on a post and received a 3 day ban from posting on FB: _?I can?t wait for the black guy and his tranny wife to vacate the white house?._
> 
> While that may be offensive to some I did not use any names, titles, etc. nor did I threaten or insult anyone personally. This is where our free speech is going in this fucking country.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 4, 2016)

BadGas said:


> Bro.. FB completely sold out a while back. More recently, "they" forced the owner of FB to issue a public apology for not doing a better job censoring the "fake news".. And that FB will crackdown and do a much better job from now on.. lmao.. *Fucking traitor.*
> 
> Let's hope the "new guy, with his super-model wife" puts an end to these assholes that run all of social media.
> 
> I still find it weird that Trumps wife re-used a Michelle Obama speech during the lead up to the election




awwww..
you stirrin the pot bro?

there's aren't enough elements to make soup here


----------



## charley (Dec 4, 2016)

..Soup Kitchens ??  we may be about to revisit that thrilling time in American history...


----------



## charley (Dec 4, 2016)

SheriV said:


> awwww..
> you stirrin the pot bro?
> 
> there's aren't enough elements to make soup here



... hey Sheri, I didn't post this over there [pit],,  but you & tommy do a great job replying to the insane right.. both of you write stuff that is well thought out , & sometimes brave, when you think of all the 'numb right' insults you have to suffer...many followers, no leaders ... they come off as heartless assholes, & they wouldn't say that shit to my face, they're all tough guys on the internet.....


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 5, 2016)

charley said:


>


----------



## SheriV (Dec 5, 2016)

charley said:


> ... hey Sheri, I didn't post this over there [pit],,  but you & tommy do a great job replying to the insane right.. both of you write stuff that is well thought out , & sometimes brave, when you think of all the 'numb right' insults you have to suffer...many followers, no leaders ... they come off as heartless assholes, & they wouldn't say that shit to my face, they're all tough guys on the internet.....




thanks...
I dont know why I bother honestly- its like speaking to an ill informed wall and probably just creates more discord
I usually pop in in between stuff to see whats up and then the eyrolling starts and I feel obligated to show a different side of perceived events.

but to what end? they watch fox news and then accuse the "libtards" of being uninformed

I read every piece of news I can find and prefer info based outside of the US so I can see a removed perspective.


I think we were fucked no matter what in this election- I think Hillary would have brought discontent and stagnation and possibly an end to our nations economic growth
but I genuinely believe under trump we risk civil war, nuclear war and an absolute bankrupting of the middle class. The man has a made a career  out of stiffing the middle class and rode an election on fear and propaganda

my only solace is apparently great britain and italy are just as stupid as the us... riding mass fears right to the bank


----------



## SheriV (Dec 5, 2016)

I just hope no one offs the guy- pence is more terrifying to me


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2016)

newswire said:


> Protection of free speech in the 1st amendment is protection from the the government censoring/punishing you. Facebook is s private company - mark z can do whatever he wants.



thank you for this valuable insight.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 5, 2016)

Prince said:


> thank you for this valuable insight.


lolz, that was some sarcastic shit, i bet you even rolled your eyes typing this


----------



## charley (Dec 5, 2016)

Prince said:


> thank you for this valuable insight.




....  like minds think alike ???


----------



## charley (Dec 5, 2016)

SheriV said:


> thanks...
> I dont know why I bother honestly- its like speaking to an ill informed wall and probably just creates more discord
> I usually pop in in between stuff to see whats up and then the eyrolling starts and I feel obligated to show a different side of perceived events.
> 
> ...




... I was a Bernie supporter, I never like 'the clintons'....I did think it was time in America for a woman or a Jewish potus  ,just to keep the culture moving on.... as for asf , there are only 1 or 2 intelligent guys, most are followers... they're not funny, & are afraid of 'people of color'..& most guys that talk about weapons all the time & where & what ammo they want for xmas , live in fear , & most are misogynists...blah blah blah....   fuck'em !!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 5, 2016)

Maybe it was time for a woman but I can't vote for gender anymore than I can a party line..or a color or any other relatively arbitrary measure


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 5, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Maybe it was time for a woman but I can't vote for gender anymore than I can a party line..or a color or any other relatively arbitrary measure


being a woman doesnt make you anymore qualified than being orange, just saying


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 10, 2016)

Prince said:


> you are nobody?



he never says that about me Charley


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 11, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> he never says that about me Charley


Azza, your probably the most infamous member this forum has ever had, good or bad


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 11, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> Azza, your probably the most infamous member this forum has ever had, good or bad



A cunt is a cunt


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 12, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> A cunt is a cunt
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk



Cunts are useful


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 12, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> Azza, your probably the most infamous member this forum has ever had, good or bad



i know, my reputation precedes me.....


----------



## Ls61973 (Dec 23, 2016)

I used FB for 2 month.  Thought it was a complete waste of my time. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## VTX (Dec 23, 2016)

Fuck Mark Z and Facebook.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Princes ban was the best thing to happen to IMF


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> Princes ban was the best thing to happen to IMF


Is it how you're banned from entering children's schools and playgrounds? Child molester!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> Princes ban was the best thing to happen to IMF



Mark Zucklerburg is a candyass faggot with too much money.


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

@Heckler7 likes anal sex! I heard his asshole is loose as fuck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

when you own a trolls mind they internet stalk you. I would be flattered but owning a retard that fuck nigs for welfare checks doesnt take much


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> when you own a trolls mind they internet stalk you. I would be flattered but owning a retard that fuck nigs for welfare checks doesnt take much


You don't want them to know you're a registered child molester?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## VTX (Dec 23, 2016)

Suckleburg. Fucking pussy.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

Prince said:


> Mark Zucklerburg is a candyass faggot with too much money.



More money than you tho...so he's very rich being a candy fag


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> when you own a trolls mind they internet stalk you. I would be flattered but owning a retard that fuck nigs for welfare checks doesnt take much



This is how I feel about some of the little ppl on asf


----------



## Ls61973 (Jan 5, 2017)

People still use FB? I find uterly useless and a waste of time. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2017)

Ls61973 said:


> People still use FB? I find uterly useless and a waste of time.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



yeah it pretty much is, I use it mostly for advertising/marketing.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 6, 2017)

Prince said:


> I have had several Facebook bans but this one is ridiculous!
> 
> I made this comment on a post and received a 3 day ban from posting on FB: _?I can?t wait for the black guy and his tranny wife to vacate the white house?._
> 
> While that may be offensive to some I did not use any names, titles, etc. nor did I threaten or insult anyone personally. This is where our free speech is going in this fucking country.


you used the word "black"   that is the one color out of the crayon box that you cannot use or speak of .....  because someone somewhere will wanna hold it against you and beat you to death with it or better yet,  tie you up and kidnap you, make you drink piss , and assault your for a couple days until there done having fun. then let you go half naked to wonder the streets.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2017)

truth


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 6, 2017)

Prince said:


> truth


ain't it thou.  .  I forgot to say special needs.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Jan 6, 2017)

newswire said:


> Protection of free speech in the 1st amendment is protection from the the government censoring/punishing you. Facebook is s private company - mark z can do whatever he wants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



mark z is a liberal pile of shit....


----------



## SheriV (Jan 7, 2017)

s2h said:


> mark z is a liberal pile of shit....




.
I knew it! I knew you couldn't handle my liberal predilections!


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 7, 2017)

Prince said:


> yeah it pretty much is, I use it mostly for advertising/marketing.


exactly

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2017)

s2h said:


> mark z is a liberal pile of shit....



pretty much, and he stole the idea of Facebook so he aint all that great.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2017)

If you have never been in FB jail you are not doing it right.......


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> If you have never been in FB jail you are not doing it right.......



3 times now for me! lol


----------



## SheriV (Jan 7, 2017)

Twice for me when I was in one of the Ironmag group


----------

